# i need some kind of chemical notification



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

is there anything out there that you can put in the water like a theremometer to tell you what your ph or ammonia, and other chemicals are reading without having to bust out and use the test tubes and chemicals. I know that if there is some thing like that, it wont be that accurate..but even so it can give you warning signs so that you can test your water with the kits that you can buy at the stow.


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Check out a PinPoint Conductivity Monitor at Bigalsonline.com! I believe this is what you're looking for.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

if your tank is cycled and established, you really dont need a monitor like that. buy a cheap kit and check every few weeks and save some $$$


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

try those quick dip tests. they are pretty nice. expept the ammonia is kind of hard to read, but the nitrate/nitrite test works well.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I think there is something like that but I'm not sure what its called. I just stick to the Aquarium Pharmecuticals test kit, its not that much of a pain.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

yeah i believe you could just use the quick strips
and not be off topic but phsycoles is that william hung you have as an avatar


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2004)

You can buy a pH meter. They are expensive, though. Here is a web page that lists some:
Portable pH meters


----------

